# Ann Sacks glass...



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not so much the rapid part they are suggesting, it's the self-curing they want. When you sandwich thinset between waterproofing and impermeable glass, regular thinset will take quite a bit of time to cure.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Ultralite also dries superfast....u can pull spacers in 20 minutes or so.....love the stuff......thumbsup


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Scratch that just read the PDF it says don't use on glass tiles......boner


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Did this whole install yesterday and grouted today......Ultralite....then asked my supplier if it was ok to use on glass ,he said that's what he sells for glass installs.....whatever......need to contact mapei to see what the scoop is.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The scoop is never listen to the supplier. Their advice might be driven by what's in stock, what the best deals are (for them), etc. If the manufacturer says no to something, it's no. 

I doubt the supplier would be the least bit responsible in a warranty situation based off their advice.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Shot mapei an email...waiting for reply on the ultralite details.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Shot mapei an email...waiting for reply on the ultralite details.


Even here you need to watch out. I got a text from Mark at Tarkus Tile months back asking for the IAMPO on Aqua Defence. Mark called Mapei in Utah and was told something like they didn't have one by the girl he was speaking to.

I sent it to him later the same day. My local rep here in BC is Al Andressen and Al's a good guy. So helpful and if you struggle for help in your town bug my guy - they all work for the same company.

Al's email is [email protected]


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Even here you need to watch out. I got a text from Mark at Tarkus Tile months back asking for the IAMPO on Aqua Defence. Mark called Mapei in Utah and was told something like they didn't have one by the girl he was speaking to.
> 
> I sent it to him later the same day. My local rep here in BC is Al Andressen and Al's a good guy. So helpful and if you struggle for help in your town bug my guy - they all work for the same company.
> 
> Al's email is [email protected]


Some reason my emails won't go through to him.....could it be .ca?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Some reason my emails won't go through to him.....could it be .ca?



Allan Andreassen <[email protected]> that is what I have. Call him. (604) 345-2192

Can you get back and take a finished picture with winebottles and glasses installed? Love the simple lines of this kitchen. You set that in a day? That's a three day project for David and I....

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Allan Andreassen <[email protected]> that is what I have. Call him. (604) 345-2192
> 
> Can you get back and take a finished picture with winebottles and glasses installed? Love the simple lines of this kitchen. You set that in a day? That's a three day project for David and I....
> 
> JW


No it was a two day affair for setting, myself and apprentice.....ill try to get back there ,he's a realy busy guy...maybe get a finished pic


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

BTW i found i nice way to cut the glass. so say my cut is 6". mark it and set the gauge for it. set the depth of the blade so its about a third of the way threw the tile. cut it then flip it over and cut the back. then just easily snap it over a pencil.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

this is the shower


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone use this stuff? Crackles glass.....wondering if there are any grouting issues?









It feels like some of the fracture lines have transferred through worried about it catching the white grout.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

One step method?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> One step method?


Must elaborate.....not sure what u mean


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There was a recent thread about it. I believe a link to a video too?

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/one-step-glass-tile-install-118887/


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> There was a recent thread about it. I believe a link to a video too?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/one-step-glass-tile-install-118887/


What will they think of next......that's a great idea.......I've already installed it but very informative......gonna have to trial and error.....been stirring on it all day......


----------

